

Facebook Connect. Thoughts from YC community? - lyime

Kinda weird... Haven't seen any discussion about this. Personally I am pretty stocked about it. I know its not anything new, there is OpenID and what not. Although, I really like the facebook implementation. I think it will really help startups/companies in all fronts, easy implementation, support, security, data portability and even generate marketing.<p>Thoughts?
======
bootload
_"... allow users to “connect” their Facebook identity, friends and privacy to
any website ..."_

Facebook connect ??? (I didn't know) you can read more here:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/09/facebook-responds-to-
my...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/09/facebook-responds-to-myspace-with-
facebook-connect/)

------
kevTheDev
Is it going to be built on open standards though? I think that's an important
differentiator.

